# Does Finale 2008 Support Short Cut Keys?



## the sinner (May 3, 2008)

Like I make a selection, then want to change tools or enter the transpose menu with out the mouse.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (May 6, 2008)

I don't know about F08, but in F07 you can use the plugin TG-Tools | Menu Shortcuts. Maybe this is still available in F08?


----------

